# A plan for a router table



## 10 fingered jim (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi everyone. Im a new guy on the block. Just joined and not sure of the exacts of the forum. But I am looking for some help finding a set of plans to build a router table. I saw one on bobs plans . It was free and It looks perfect but for some reason I cant down load it. I can get anything else on the site but not that plan. I was hoping to hear from someone that might know of a similar one or if someone has the plan I would like to know if they would share it with me. thanks jim


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Bob's plans has about the best one I have seen. 

Gerry


----------



## pabloj13 (Dec 10, 2009)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> Bob's plans has about the best one I have seen.
> 
> Gerry


That looks great. Has anyone built that table on here?


----------



## ClarkMcGill (Aug 20, 2009)

I have the plan and built the new yankee workshop router table. It is perfect! No complaints.


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I built Norm's Router Station as well. Last year I replaced the top and added a master lift and a pc7518 router motor. I also put some casters under it to make it easer to move. It's great. Massive amounts of storage and really user friendly.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the forum.
I made my table out of an old shipping workbench destined for the garbage bin. Don't know why they wanted to do that, it's two sheets of 3/4 ply with another sheet of 3/4 MDF. That's 2 feet wide and 4 feet long. Jointech cabinet system fence, (yet to be installed).


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Another vote for Norm. I built my table about 4years ago and love it. Plenty of storage and easy to use.


----------



## 10 fingered jim (Dec 16, 2009)

*thanks*

Thanks for the info Gentlemen.


----------

